# Leopard gecko and hemiphenal (testicle) problems



## Jacobesnakefan (Oct 8, 2008)

hi 
I have a leopard gecko which is now about 5 months of age. Recently he has decided to pop his hemiphenes(testicles) which has lead to one of the two becoming swolen and a purply, red and yellow colour. I dont have a clue what to do. Do you have any suggestions how to treat this as i do not particularly wish to have to take him to the vets.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jacobesnakefan said:


> hi
> I have a leopard gecko which is now about 5 months of age. Recently he has decided to pop his hemiphenes(testicles) which has lead to one of the two becoming swolen and a purply, red and yellow colour. I dont have a clue what to do. Do you have any suggestions how to treat this as i do not particularly wish to have to take him to the vets.


Vets is your only option with what sounds like a prolapse, it could also be a sperm plug build up but i would also have this seen to by a vet.

Keep the substrate clean and slightly moist be sure that no loose substrate is used and take him to a reptile vets first thing monday : victory:


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Well first off i would suggest Vet help, I dont think it seems like a small problem and to say you dont want to take him to the vets will only produce posts like "if you didnt want to take him to a vet you shouldnt have bought the animal" but because i am nice i will just suggest that you take him to a vet


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

GET HIM TO THE VETS, that's as nice as i can possibley be, most people don't like my "say it as you see it" attitude so i will leave it at that.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Agree with all the above posts: he _has_ to be seen by a vet, as this _really_ isn't a problem you should attempt to treat yourself.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Vets is your only option with what sounds like a prolapse, it could also be a sperm plug build up but i would also have this seen to by a vet.





olivine said:


> Agree with all the above posts: he _has_ to be seen by a vet, as this _really_ isn't a problem you should attempt to treat yourself.


Ditto as said ~ regardless whether you wish too or not the leo needs to be seen and treated at the vets


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

its not worth leaving some thing like that and i strongly agree with everyone else vets asap!!!!


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeh id say vets im afraid. I understand ppl wantin to avoid the vets cos then it means admittin the animal is ill, which worries us terribly. But im afraid in this case it appears to be needed, and quickly.
It may be the vet can just manipulate the hemipenis back into place, but the longer it's left, the more likely it is that he'll have to have it removed with an operation :/

let us know how he gets on 
xx

P.S.

DONT try to pop it back in yourself. There is a special way of doing it which only trained ppl know how to do. If done wrongly you could cause even more problems and it may lead to an internal infection and possibly even death :/


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Geckogirl_88 said:


> I understand ppl wantin to avoid the vets cos then it means admittin the animal is ill,


sorry but that's just one area we differ as I'm afraid I cannot understand anyone who buys or cares for a pet and then trys to avoid taking or doesn't want to take a sick/injured animal to the vets for whatever reason.


----------



## Rosyx20 (Feb 18, 2014)

*Coliadal silver!*

Too late I'm sure... My leo had the same problem and we couldn't afford a vet at this time. People are funny, all sorts of joe shmoes were treating animal infections for years without any special vet care. They used silver ad copper and antibiotic creams. This is how I cured my leo of the same problem, only his whole testicle was a huge scab and bleeding and pussing! As he wasn't eating. First of all, I called the pet store and got a solution to feed him with a dropper. Vanilla ensure, pedialyte, meal worms and baby food<< best mix ever!! Started feeding him as much as he would take three times a day. Along with that, I changed his substrait to paper towel to keep it moist at all times! Two warm baths a day and triple antibiotic cream added to affected area.and ALSO here is the magic cure! COLIADAL silver! Look it up!! Miracle antibiotic for reptiles and lizards!! There is info everywhere on it! It took little over a week for my leo to start eating his food again and start acting frisky and normal again. The first day we soaked him and he had poop impacted in his vent, I cleaned it out and he immediately he passed stool and a sperm plug. It takes time but if u stick to this I promise you the infection will heal. But u have to use the COLIADAL silver, it is an antibiotic and takes the place of the antibiotics the vet would give u. He is better than eer! Te problem with vets is, they will charge you up th ass just to tell you your gecko will die, because they don't have the time to spend bathing and feeding and treating your gecko, or you will be charged even more for them to do surgery which is often unnecessary. You can treat your gecko of some issues like this all on your own. Now at this moment his scab is almost fallen off and the infection is gone. Just waiting for the scab to fall off.
He is happy again which makes me happy!! Lots of prayer and lots of attention paid to te little guy, there you have it, baths, soaks, nutrition and antibiotics.


----------

